# Have you seen the new Shun Taiyo



## marc4pt0 (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anybody seen Shuns New bling blade? I came across this last night while doing a little surfing. Looked further into it and found that it won Blade magazine's knife of the year 2012. I'm sure this means something to somebody(s), and I'm guessing Mr Ken Onion was a little disappointed.
I'm curious though. After seeing the accolade, the price and the limited production number of 300 I started to think... What if shun actually "got it right"? Aside from the over-the-top "Damascus", would you be turned on by a high performer limited production from your home boy Shun?
I have 3 shun Fuji and liked them all. I collect with great curiosity (within a certain price range) and these 3 found a spot in my collection. I would never pay full price for them, but I would recommend them as a solid performer. Take it or leave it. That said, I am not considering buying this new one, but would love to put it through its paces to see how it performed. The handle shape and its "twist" does have me a little curious...

http://shun.kaiusaltd.com/press/the-shun-taiyo-is-the-blade-shows-kitchen-knife-of-the-year


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope, no offense Marc.
But it's got no soul. If I was a robot, or even had a robot arm, I might consider it. 
It's the Bud Light of expensive knife brands.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 2, 2013)

Believe they stole the twist handle from MCusta.

I'd rather see a very plain Shun with good profile, good taper, good heat treat, good steal, etc...

This is like lipstick on a pig....


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think lipstick on a pig is the perfect description. Lots of bling going on there. Reminds me of the trash that I catch my wife watching - real house wives. 

And No offense taken. I was just pontificating over the possibility of Shun actually nailing a knife that would hit on many of the high performance requirements we consider mandatory. I'm not saying that this knife in particular is it. No, not by a long shot. Just think it was kind of entertaining that this one is a limited production of "only" 300, quite expensive and picked out of who-knows-what to win blade magazine's high praise.
For many of us Shun was what I call the white Zin of knives. A gateway knife to a much better world of knives and makers.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Bling is strong with this one . . .


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 2, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Believe they stole the twist handle from MCusta.
> 
> I'd rather see a very plain Shun with good profile, good taper, good heat treat, good steal, etc...
> 
> This is like lipstick on a pig....



i would just like to see the basic Shun chef knife with a good profile. They already have acceptable steel and heat treat, and every of the 8 and 10 inch Shun chef knives i've handled has had a perfectly acceptable distal taper and geometry, but the profile is the problem.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 2, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> The Bling is strong with this one . . .



lus1:


----------



## Benuser (Jul 2, 2013)

What's the sense of that recurve choil? Do you want an extra-sharp heel? Or is it just poor design?


----------



## bkdc (Jul 2, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> i would just like to see the basic Shun chef knife with a good profile. They already have acceptable steel and heat treat, and every of the 8 and 10 inch Shun chef knives i've handled has had a perfectly acceptable distal taper and geometry, but the profile is the problem.



The Shun Fuji has an acceptable profile, but it is a tall/wide blade.

The Shun Taiyo must be aimed at the mass market. Bling aside, who wants to pay that much for a 8 inch blade? I want my 10 inches.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 2, 2013)

Benuser said:


> What's the sense of that recurve choil? Do you want an extra-sharp heel? Or is it just poor design?



that detail matters zero percent.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 2, 2013)

bkdc said:


> The Shun Fuji has an acceptable profile, but it is a tall/wide blade.



Fuji looks okay. Too bad it's hideous and so expensive.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 2, 2013)

Benuser said:


> What's the sense of that recurve choil? Do you want an extra-sharp heel? Or is it just poor design?



I've tried a couple of these and I like it....but I think it would be the very last tiebreaker for me.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't find the info on the link. What are they asking for this?

Edit: I also chuckled about this having just seen a thread on the very same topic here:


> The Taiyos blade is a traditional Japanese kiritsuki blade


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 2, 2013)

"The Taiyos blade is a traditional Japanese kiritsuki blade. Japanese master chefs favor this multi-purpose blade shape and use it in ways similar to the European chefs knife. The Taiyos blade has a cutting core of SG2 micro carbide steel. With SG2s incredibly dense and pure grain structure, it takes and holds a fine edge with unparalleled durability. 160 layers (80 on each side) of Damascus cladding support"


The lols are strong here as well.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 3, 2013)

I found the Shun Kramer distal taper to be very lacking. I also found the 10" Fuji that I handled to have a rather thick tip for my taste. I think everyone considers Shun to be rather chippy, and not always the easiest to sharpen....

I think the blue steel line was their shot at making a knife we would consider usable.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 3, 2013)

I know the topic has been debated over and over again, and I'm certainly a novice. But last night I went through a full blown 1200-5000 grit on everything in my kit (not a lot mind you). My Kochi Migaki and Carter 7.2 Sun take so much less time and take such a more keen edge the my Shun 7-inch Asian cooks knife. They make it so I never want to touch that knife, or any VG10 again.

Edit: I will say this Shun 7-inch Asian cooks knife has a great profile (no belly), and hasn't thought about chipping. Now the SG2 Shun Kramer I had...only Lays had more chips.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

i sharpened several Shun VG-10 knives, for a friend, the other day. they took about 5 minutes each, to go from crap to de-burred, easy shaving sharpness. Shapton Pro 320 to 1k Chosera to 8k Gesshin to strop, each knife. there is nothing wrong with Shun VG-10, except that which is wrong with stainless steel. if you are getting chips on Shun SG2, then the fault is yours and only yours.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 3, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> if you are getting chips on Shun SG2, then the fault is yours and only yours.



No I don't doubt you for a second on that. That was well before culinary school and my time here. I beat the living heck out of that knife, both on the board and on a steel (didn't even know what stones were at the time). In regards to the VG10, it's more than likely a sign of my inexperience. But point being that the premium carbon knives were much more easier to sharpen for someone of my skill.

Anyways, back to topic of the bling Shun. What is Flavor Flav going to have to shell out to get this stud?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be highly suspect of the edge if you think that carbon is _that_ much easier to sharpen. all knives need basically the same things. i bet you've produced a wire edge on the carbon knives. persistent wire edges are what i produced on carbon knives, for a long time.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 3, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I would be highly suspect of the edge if you think that carbon is _that_ much easier to sharpen. all knives need basically the same things. i bet you've produced a wire edge on the carbon knives. persistent wire edges are what i produced on carbon knives, for a long time.



Appreciate the advice. I'm assuming I'll know this if my carbon blades go dull after very little use, as the wire edge will have broken off?

Again apologies to everyone for the sub-topic but I always like knowledge.

Edit: I should also note, the Cater and Kochi wer apporixmately nine and six weeks off a a Jonathan Broida sharpening, respecively, where as the Shun has always been handled by me with it's OOTB edge.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Appreciate the advice. I'm assuming I'll now this if my carbon blades go dull after very little use, as the wire edge will have broken off?



that is the wire edge collapsing, unless you are cutting something really acidic (like a mango soaked in 18m hydrochloric acid). try running the edge of the knife against the edge of your cutting board, after your final stone, then polishing again. i bet you'll notice a dark line appear on the edge of the cutting board, and your knife edge will last longer.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 3, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> mango soaked in 18m hydrochloric acid



Better drop the mango with one hand and start cutting with the other.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Better drop the mango with one hand and start cutting with the other.



if you have such a thing, i'd suggest not cutting it.


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 3, 2013)

No more bling than the vast majority of over-the-top custom handles or damascus work you see on a lot of knives around here.

Actually, at least to me, the color scheme is quite balanced on the Taiyo. It's better than seeing five differing colors/materials on a slim octagonal handle mod up.

The problem seems to lie in the fact that Shun produced it and that means it's going to be immediately discounted by the carbon knife hipster noobs who, upon discovering that such knives exist, think that the only decent knife is made by some 93 year old withered Takefu forge master in a slag dust covered kimono who's arthritic, burnt fingers are only able to shape three knives a year that have the fit/finish/look like they were hammered and ground by a chimpanzee on shrooms.

I've had several Shun's (and other knives that use VG-10) for quite a while now and use them almost daily in a high volume production kitchen (along with various carbon steels). Never had a problem with putting a hair shaving sharp edge on them and have never had a chip on any of them.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> No more bling than the vast majority of over-the-top custom handles or damascus work you see on a lot of knives around here.
> 
> Actually, at least to me, the color scheme is quite balanced on the Taiyo. It's better than seeing five differing colors/materials on a slim octagonal handle mod up.
> 
> ...



congratulations, you've produced a reply far dumber than those you apparently don't like ever could have.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> The problem seems to lie in the fact that Shun produced it and that means it's going to be immediately discounted by the carbon knife hipster noobs who, upon discovering that such knives exist, think that the only decent knife is made by some 93 year old withered Takefu forge master in a slag dust covered kimono who's arthritic, burnt fingers are only able to shape three knives a year that have the fit/finish/look like they were hammered and ground by a chimpanzee on shrooms.



This paragraph made me laugh! Saccogoo, you're way off in my opinion but I love your imagery in that paragraph.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> This paragraph made me laugh! Saccogoo, you're way off in my opinion but I love your imagery in that paragraph.



good thing he's totally wrong, otherwise Maxim wouldn't have many Shigefusa emails to send out.


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 3, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> congratulations, you've produced a reply far dumber than those you apparently don't like ever could have.



I seriously doubt it considering that we've already had someone mention Flavor Flav in this thread.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> No more bling than the vast majority of over-the-top custom handles or damascus work you see on a lot of knives around here.
> 
> Actually, at least to me, the color scheme is quite balanced on the Taiyo. It's better than seeing five differing colors/materials on a slim octagonal handle mod up.
> 
> ...




You have described no one here. 

The reason most here don't like shun is the belly on the gyuto and the over hyping marketing speak. They're selling to a different market than us, the people who know about knives. I've used them but for sure there are much better values for the dollar.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> I seriously doubt it considering that we've already had someone mention Flavor Flav in this thread.



i'm sorry you're developmentally disabled. do you find it to be a major problem in your life, or do you live in a really stupid place where it's okay?


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> I seriously doubt it considering that we've already had someone mention Flavor Flav in this thread.



Sorry to offend you. That post was to suggest the knife originally referenced had golden teeth, wore a large clock, and lots of diamonds. It was more of a hightened reality, a point of sarcasm if you will. Personally I find it very unnatractive. If yo feel that it compares with some of the damascus work that's done by the professional craftsman on this board, than that's your opinion. Obviously you have no problem with Shun or VG10. In my experience as a novice sharpener, I have found them to be inferior to the 95-year old Murray Carter and the probably 135-year old dude that makes Kochi knives. I have owned up to the fact that I am a substandard shapener. I have no real problem with Shun, as I have many colleauges that carry them. Maybe I am a hipster, who knows, but to me this knife looks like ****. Hopefully I'm still allowed to walk on your non-hipster hallowed ground.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Sorry to offend you. That post was to suggest the knife originally referenced had golden teeth, wore a large clock, and lots of diamonds. It was more of a hightened reality, a point of sarcasm if you will. Personally I find it very unnatractive. If yo feel that it compares with some of the damascus work that's done by the professional craftsman on this board, than that's your opinion. Obviously you have no problem with Shun or VG10. In my experience as a novice sharpener, I have found them to be inferior to the 95-year old Murray Carter and the probably 135-year old dude that makes Kochi knives. I have owned up to the fact that I am a substandard shapener. I have no real problem with Shun, as I have many colleauges that carry them. Maybe I am a hipster, who knows, but to me this knife looks like ****. Hopefully I'm still allowed to walk on your non-hipster hallowed ground.



don't encourage him.


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 3, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> You have described no one here.
> 
> The reason most here don't like shun is the belly on the gyuto and the over hyping marketing speak. They're selling to a different market than us, the people who know about knives. I've used them but for sure there are much better values for the dollar.



Um, I'm pretty sure I just described you, "the person who knows about knives," not some stupid schmuck who purchased a blade retail at Sur la Table or Williams Sonoma, right?

Besides, the profile on the Shun is exactly what it's supposed to be - European/Germanic. It's a tried and true design that's been utilized successfully for a long, long time by a number of high profile chefs. To ***** about a knife having a belly to rock over and through food is just as stupid as someone arguing that a knife is retarded because it's got an extremely flat profile and can't rock over food. 

I mean, crap - the whole concept of a Japanese chef's knife is pretty freaking stupid from a conceptualization standpoint. If you want to be a purist, then you should be using a kiritsuke or usuba for your main chores, not a gyuto. There's not much of a difference from a "purist" standpoint in using a Shun chef or a Takeda chef, other than one is more widely available.

And in terms of supporting the concept of "much better values for the dollar," I'd hate to see what you think of the dumb bastard who buys a Devin Thomas blade versus a Takayuki Grand Cheff since both use the same steel.

(You see, you are the guy I described...you just didn't realize that you have become one of the fixie riding, PBR swilling smelly hipsters of the knife world.)


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure I just described you, "the person who knows about knives," not some stupid schmuck who purchased a blade retail at Sur la Table or Williams Sonoma, right?
> 
> Besides, the profile on the Shun is exactly what it's supposed to be - European/Germanic. It's a tried and true design that's been utilized successfully for a long, long time by a number of high profile chefs. To ***** about a knife having a belly to rock over and through food is just as stupid as someone arguing that a knife is retarded because it's got an extremely flat profile and can't rock over food.
> 
> ...




yay, i get to use my ignore list again!

or not: do we not have dip-shiat lists anymore?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

it's not where it used to be, but i found the dip-shiat list! yay!


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 3, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> yay, i get to use my ignore list again!
> 
> or not: do we not have dip-shiat lists anymore?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

there is a list ???


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 3, 2013)

yay, it worked!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


>


does it work with quotes????


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QwKaeWkYbqk]http://youtu.be/QwKaeWkYbqk[/video]

Ok, all hilarious nerd fights aside, I don't think that there's anything wrong with this knife. I learned to sharpen "for real" on shun sg2 and, while a bit frustrating at first, it made me a better sharpener. It's not a steal that really excites me anymore, but it does have it's applications. I gave a shun sg2 knife to my sister and it held up to daily home use (no abuse but no maintenance) on a soft plastic board and was still functionally sharp after the better part of a year. 

Some of their aesthetics, ergonomics, and profiles are not for me, but I think that only real argument against buying one that I tell people is that they are a bit pricey for what they are and there is a lot of cool stuff / very good competition at that level.... which is still pretty subjective as value is a personal thing. The $625 MSRP is in the "lol" category for me, but it seems like street price is $499, which is closer to the just "hard to swallow" bracket.

I normally don't go in for the "super bling" but I really don't think that the Taiyo looks bad... actually, I kinda like it.... sorta the same way I feel about Mercedes Benz's styling: not really my style, not really something that grabs me at first, but I still always check out an AMG when I see one. Profile looks perhaps a TAD too curved, but it's very hard to tell without using it. I can't help but think that if this knife were posted as an unknow or with a different maker's mark on it, the reactions would be very different.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sacogoo- I have to admit I find it quite humorous that within one post you jazz hand the shun and curb stomp PBR. I'm guessing you find PBR not to your taste and therefore find it a great tool for ridicule. Interesting. 
In all fairness, this new Shun could possibly be a rock star on the cutting board. I know my Fujis certainly are. But for that "hipster" who ponied up the cheddar to afford a Devin I say kudos. Yes, Shun knives are massed produced. Yes, some come to find them to be a bit too vanilla after awhile. For those they have the option to upgrade to the next level of Shun, or simply move on to another maker. Maybe they want something a little more "exotic" or esoteric. Not all cooks can treat themselves to a Lamborghini to scoot around in, but they might be able to fork out just enough to cover the Rolls Royce or Ferrari of knives. 
All knives are subjective in their qualities to performance. Many here prefer the personal touch of the made-by-hand offered by several great makers on this forum. I'm one of them. Yet I still brought my ZKs and shuns to the ECG to show off. A few attendees chuckled and scoffed. But I didn't let them see me cry over it. Nor was I compelled to judge or dispense with cute little insults.
In short, chill out kiddo. Bring your opinions, just lose the judgements of character and insults. Please.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2013)

as much as possible i want to stay out of this, but i will say one thing... opinions dont really mean that much until you've tried something yourself. You can make educated guesses all you want, but sometimes things might surprise you. That being said, in general i'm still not a shun fan (and i've sharpened and/or used every line they make). But thats just my personal taste.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> I'd hate to see what you think of the dumb bastard who buys a Devin Thomas blade versus a Takayuki Grand Cheff since both use the same steel.
> 
> (You see, you are the guy I described...you just didn't realize that you have become one of the fixie riding, PBR swilling smelly hipsters of the knife world.)



Same steel = same heat treatment? lol

Personal attacks are not allowed here, I'm not mad at you just a heads up. If you can't debate your points without ad hominem attacks you really should find another forum. Perhaps Gamefaqs would suit you?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 3, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> To ***** about a knife having a belly to rock over and through food is just as stupid as someone arguing that a knife is *retarded* because it's got an extremely flat profile and can't rock over food.



:spankarse:

Hate word!

Not acceptable in todays society...


----------



## mast3quila (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been waiting for the Taiyo to show up here...I just added one to my small collection. As usual I love the discussions here.
I have a box of three Kaji Fusion knives that I rarely use and figured I'd sell those on "The 'bay" and get the Taiyo because it looks much more usable than the Onion design. I've stated that Shun reminds me of Taco Bell in that they keep coming up with new items using the same old ingredients and I thought I had weened myself off of the brand thanks to you guys...
But I will admit that the bling factor + limited to 300 pieces is what hooked me. I figure it will lead to people asking questions about knives at gatherings and will be an easy way to engage in conversation about a very enjoyable hobby of mine. Leading people to the real thing via this forum and the vendors of boutique Japanese knives.

Anyway enough about my thought process. Here's a pic of my current collection. ZKramer, Taiyo, Gesshin Heiji nakiri, Takeda honesuki and mini-petty.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2013)

Mast what do you think about the handle?


----------



## mast3quila (Jul 3, 2013)

It's super comfy. Much more so than the traditional handles on my other knives. It really is a three dimensional design and fills the palm nicely. It's made of Micarta which I equate to fancy plastic. Could be an issue when wet? Also, it's heavy IMO. At first I thought it felt "dead" but I believe that's because it's so well balanced. My others esp. Heiji are very blade heavy and feel much different in the hard to put words to "feel" department.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the taco bell analogy. How good is it at actually cutting food? How's the edge retention?


----------



## skyorbital (Jul 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> I'd rather see a very plain Shun with good profile, good taper, good heat treat, good steal, etc...



I agree with this for sure, it's a shame that escalating levels of damascus has been indentified as the only way forward for Shun, as many people would love their knives if they only had a scaled back elegance to the appearance. 

I've had a lot of Shuns over the years and this looks to have a good profile, but beyond that it seems more style over substance, and that has always been the big problem with Shun.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jul 3, 2013)

lus1:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

I see so many shuns being used in professional kitchens. I would say 90% of them are dull, chipped, missing their tips, neglected, and people still think they are just plain awesome. I definitely do not agree, and I think shuns are terrible. But that is my personal opinion and I believe if you feel like you have found something that you truly like in a shun or anything else you should just continue to enjoy it and screw whatever anyone else thinks or says.

I would never buy a shun though. That is my advice. They are like a western gimmick of a japanese knife and most people who use german knives don't realize that it takes so much more effort to care for a japanese knife. So what happens in the end is they are chipped/damaged and people think that the knife is to blame. 

I'm fairly certain that if I bought a shun and took care of it, the knife would always be sharp and in great condition. That still does not mean that I would enjoy using their terrible shapes and designs and faux damascus crap. 

Oh I forgot to mention, I have a shun in my knife roll right now. Its a bread knife and its a loaf in itself.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree Shun leans on that faux Damascus concept way too much but there are dozens of Japanese makers doing the same thing these days. It wouldn't surprise me if they aren't all using the same source for their blade blanks.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 3, 2013)

mast3quila said:


>



Nice collection, and nice board.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Nice collection, and nice board.



whoa, i didn't notice how nice that board was until now! sweet!


----------



## panda (Jul 4, 2013)

i dont know about you guys, but i got a really good chuckle reading through this thread, thumbs up for entertainment!

anybody use their fuji gyuto? those are actually pretty cool and are tanaka r2 price range. i would never go for it, but interesting at least.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2013)

it really gets on my nerves when people talk smack about PBR. ive been drinking that stuff forever mainly because it goes great with the hot sweaty humid climate in Louisiana. In a blind taste test i promise you, Pabst will smoke busch, blue bull, and high life.Really, its too damn cheap to be "hip".


----------



## panda (Jul 4, 2013)

i like corona light in the summer, pbr is too gross which is funny because regular corona is pretty gross too yet dont mind the lite. out of all the cheap beers, theyre all crappy tasting if you ask me, but i prefer rolling rock of the bunch.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2013)

if you throw your beer budget out the window i think amstel light is the best right? no panda, if the PBR doesnt taste right to you, its probably not cold enough. the trick is you have to put them in the freezer first thing when you get home from another long hard double at work. On a hot, triple digit, summer afternoon a man will crave strange things, for me its PBR . But i quit drinking a month ago anyway so really im speaking in jest. alcohol got in the way of my knife addiction. also, flavor flav probably wouldnt use this knife, i kinda imagined him being more of a cutco kind of guy.


----------



## panda (Jul 4, 2013)

you're right! i dont mind coors light when it's literally ice cold and i can recall chugging down a pibber when taken fresh out of the freezer on a hot day and going 'ahhhhhhh that was refreshing'. on the really brutal hot days after work what i crave most is a cold shower whilst chugging cold beer, lol.

flavaflav, i imagine would just use gold cladded faberware or kitchenaid, as long as its covered in gold!


----------



## joetbn (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with an ice cold PBR on a hot day, but if you live in Louisiana and want a really good light crisp beer, try an Abita Restoration Pale Ale or even an Abita Light. As for the Shun, it may or may not be a fantastic knife, but even if it is I personally would prefer an equally fantastic knife from a company that places a higher priority on craftsmanship than marketing.


----------



## mast3quila (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmmmmm ice cold PBR..... How appropriate as we discuss the escalating bling that they put this out. Maybe they will use gold next year for flavor flav! :bigeek:


----------



## bkdc (Jul 4, 2013)

Hoshi - at least it has a high carbon core. Interesting. I don't dig the profile though. Copper damascus?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it, but there are some things I like about the knife above. I like that profile for a smaller knife, but it needs a nimble pointy tip, that looks like the safety tip that you see on Japanese children's knives. 

The handle looks good, I like the pin design, although with full tang i fear it would too handle heavy.

Copper damascus sounds wrong, but what worries me is the "durable clear coating (to) protect copper from discolouration." What on earth could that be?


----------



## bkdc (Jul 4, 2013)

panda said:


> i dont know about you guys, but i got a really good chuckle reading through this thread, thumbs up for entertainment!
> 
> anybody use their fuji gyuto? those are actually pretty cool and are tanaka r2 price range. i would never go for it, but interesting at least.



The Fuji chef's is a nice gyuto. Hefty but well balanced and tall at the heel which I like. Great handle. Average thickness blade. It's not a laser. My Tanaka R2 wa-gyuto is a LASER. It is so thin at the spine that you would think it was a mono-steel blade. It may just be my particular specimen. I asked Frank to send me his thinnest. I'm actually scared to slam it down on the board repeatedly but so far, no chips. It will dig into my cutting board. I guess the end-grain board does its job here.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 4, 2013)

After a bit of reading, copper in damascus isn't really rare, but this is the only kitchen knife i can find it in. 

Takeshi Saji uses it with amazing effect in kiridashi.


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 4, 2013)

labor of love said:


> it really gets on my nerves when people talk smack about PBR. ive been drinking that stuff forever mainly because it goes great with the hot sweaty humid climate in Louisiana. In a blind taste test i promise you, Pabst will smoke busch, blue bull, and high life.Really, its too damn cheap to be "hip".



That's why the hipsters drink it. (Hip and Hipster are two completely different things altogether.) It's why they tool around on fixies and chop with Shirogami #1 single bevel knives. 

It's the essence of things and the disassociation with any type of marketing/advertising that the hipster embraces.










http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/17/hipsters-pbr-beer-prices_n_3294536.html


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2013)

with the exception of chopping with a single bevel knife, hipsters sound pretty alright to me. choosing a product thats inexpensive and doesnt do the typical cheezy advertising associated with major beer companies sounds pretty logical. why all the anti hipster sentiment? Futhermore, when did Jknife anything become a part of hipsterism?


----------



## Gator (Jul 4, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> That's why the hipsters drink it. (Hip and Hipster are two completely different things altogether.) It's why they tool around on fixies and chop with Shirogami #1 single bevel knives.


You do sound like Cartman from South Park: *I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts!*
Who tools where?
Now, please remind me, what was/is wrong with chopping with Shirogami #1 SB knives? And why does that require being a hip(ster)?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2013)

oh, right he could mean a usuba or something else. i thought for some reason he was talking about a deba or yanagiba.


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 4, 2013)

labor of love said:


> with the exception of chopping with a single bevel knife, hipsters sound pretty alright to me. choosing a product thats inexpensive and doesnt do the typical cheezy advertising associated with major beer companies sounds pretty logical. why all the anti hipster sentiment? Futhermore, when did Jknife anything become a part of hipsterism?



Because they are smelly, have tats, wear skinny jeans, take their dogs to the bar and don't know how to shave properly. Completely asexual, apathetic sub-humans who only think that they are cool because they avoid all things cool but in the process have created their own sub-culture of quasi-cool. Plus they don't observe proper rules of the road when they are riding around on their Shiro #1 bicycle equivalents. Freaking dirty hipsters. I remember hearing that 70-something percent of normal people loathe hipsters.

And the Shiro #1 cutters are simply a sub-class of the hipster movement/culture. I'm sure that if we had a "People of the KKF" pic thread, the vast majority would be shown to be wearing knit caps, skin tight Chef Wear pants with the label removed held up with an old shoe string tied about the waist and their single Shiro#1 usuba wrapped in a old kitchen towel stuffed in their canvas backpack peddling to their kitchens on a flat black spray painted fixie bike as the wind blew threw their unkept, scraggly beard.



Gator said:


> You do sound like Cartman from South Park: *I hate hippies! I mean, the way they always talk about "protectin' the earth" and then drive around in cars that get poor gas mileage and wear those stupid bracelets - I hate 'em! I wanna kick 'em in the nuts!*
> Who tools where?
> Now, please remind me, what was/is wrong with chopping with Shirogami #1 SB knives? And why does that require being a hip(ster)?








Less literal, more figurative.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 4, 2013)

I tried, but I can't take you seriously. Even if half the stuff you just listed was actually a real thing, it's certainly not something worth hating, life is too short for that. I've seen much worst happen in popular culture.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 4, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> Because they are smelly, have tats, wear skinny jeans, take their dogs to the bar and don't know how to shave properly. Completely asexual, apathetic sub-humans who only think that they are cool because they avoid all things cool but in the process have created their own sub-culture of quasi-cool. Plus they don't observe proper rules of the road when they are riding around on their Shiro #1 bicycle equivalents. Freaking dirty hipsters. I remember hearing that 70-something percent of normal people loathe hipsters.
> 
> And the Shiro #1 cutters are simply a sub-class of the hipster movement/culture. I'm sure that if we had a "People of the KKF" pic thread, the vast majority would be shown to be wearing knit caps, skin tight Chef Wear pants with the label removed held up with an old shoe string tied about the waist and their single Shiro#1 usuba wrapped in a old kitchen towel stuffed in their canvas backpack peddling to their kitchens on a flat black spray painted fixie bike as the wind blew threw their unkept, scraggly beard.
> 
> Less literal, more figurative.



Are you 80 years old?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 4, 2013)

Doing something because its uncool is just a different way of letting the herd tell you how to live. Be real, genuine, and authentically you. F the herd...except When they're right.


----------



## Gator (Jul 4, 2013)

Saccogoo said:


> Because they are smelly, have tats, wear skinny jeans, take their dogs to the bar and don't know how to shave properly. Completely asexual, apathetic sub-humans who only think that they are cool because they avoid all things cool but in the process have created their own sub-culture of quasi-cool.


Cartman again:* Hippies.They're everywhere. They wanna save the earth, but all they do is smoke pot and smell bad.* Same, but shorter...



Saccogoo said:


> And the Shiro #1 cutters are simply a sub-class of the hipster movement/culture. I'm sure that if we had a "People of the KKF" pic thread, the vast majority would be shown to be wearing knit caps, skin tight Chef Wear pants with the label removed held up with an old shoe string tied about the waist and their single Shiro#1 usuba wrapped in a old kitchen towel stuffed in their canvas backpack peddling to their kitchens on a flat black spray painted fixie bike as the wind blew threw their unkept, scraggly beard.


Alright Cartman, slow down a bit. For one, you never actually explained what is wrong with Shiro #1 or cutting with it. Indulge us?

Second, you did "dish it out"(in your own terminology) to half a dozen individual members, Japanese knife makers, and now to most of the forum members as well. Seriously? Are you really that pretentious or something else is irritating you? Hippies?
You are making awful lot of assumptions and nobody knows based on what. Either way, if KKF is so bad, what are you doing here anyway, trying to fix everything and everyone or just venting your frustrations?


----------



## Gator (Jul 4, 2013)

labor of love said:


> I tried, but I can't take you seriously.


Me neither. May be it's all reverse sarcasm wrapped deep in those rants?


----------



## Saccogoo (Jul 4, 2013)

Gator said:


> Alright Cartman, slow down a bit. For one, you never actually explained what is wrong with Shiro #1 or cutting with it. Indulge us?



Not a thing. In fact, I just finished sharpening the 240 Shiro#1 gyuto that I just received last night and it's hands down the keenest edge I've ever put on a knife. Suminabitch is terrifyingly sharp. I think it forced the five baby house finches in the nest on my back porch to prematurely leave their nest just by it's existence. (A quasi-butterfly effect if you will, but on a much more localized scale.)



> Second, you did "dish it out"(in your own terminology) to half a dozen individual members, Japanese knife makers, and now to most of the forum members as well. Seriously? Are you really that pretentious or something else is irritating you? Hippies?
> You are making awful lot of assumptions and nobody knows based on what. Either way, if KKF is so bad, what are you doing here anyway, trying to fix everything and everyone or just venting your frustrations?



You were much closer with the Cartman reference than actually trying to do your best Immanuel Kant impression.



Gator said:


> Me neither. May be it's all reverse sarcasm wrapped deep in those rants?



There you go...


----------



## ecchef (Jul 4, 2013)

I disagree with the association of PBR and hipsters.
Frank Booth wouldn't be caught dead in skinny jeans.
[video=youtube;snhiofL2Rh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snhiofL2Rh4[/video]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't understand the thing with Pabst. Granted a cold beer is a cold beer sometimes but there is no Pabst brewery just like there is no Olympia, Falstaff, Hamms, Rainier, etc. etc. One fairly unknown corporation bought up the names of dozens of once regional breweries and contracts to have them produced and bottled by the current big guys. They are marketed to nostalgia beer drinkers but they don't necessarily use the same recipe that made the original beer famous.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 5, 2013)

Back to the original thread. I'm having a hard time imagining that this Taiyo is going to remain a limited production run of 300 knives. I'm thinking that Shun would turn on its marketing machinery and expand this to a line of bling knives. I personally don't have any issues with Shuns. They can be bought at steep discount to the retail price, and at these discounted prices, they are fair value and perform well.


----------



## Gravy Power (Dec 18, 2013)

So I've been in a professional enviornment for a few months now. I can confidently say, that Shun's are pretty worthless here, and chippy as hell. Still good for the home cook, but get this crap out of my kitchen if it does more than 500 a week. Just can't take it. Edipis, sorry to break this to you, but JBroida is right, these just aren't pro-built knives. Never.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 18, 2013)

different strokes for different folks. i know so many good chefs that use shuns. but ironically enough, none of them can sharpen or want to learn to sharpen. Many of them would rather use electric sharpeners for their shuns. it would be nice if the steel was friendlier to rookie knife sharpeners. i still hate deburring those dreaded things.


----------



## Gravy Power (Dec 18, 2013)

labor of love said:


> different strokes for different folks. i know so many good chefs that use shuns. but ironically enough, none of them can sharpen or want to learn to sharpen. Many of them would rather use electric sharpeners for their shuns. it would be nice if the steel was friendlier to rookie knife sharpeners. i still hate deburring those dreaded things.



That may be the difference. I sharpen mine. Maybe that's when the chips show up. A coworker uses a Shun, which I have never sharpened. Our head Chef told hm that his knife should he 10s shar[er than it was.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 29, 2014)

Just re-sharpened mine tonight. I had totally forgot how many chips in had incurred. It get's used a lot because of it's size and i'm not worried about cutting dairy with it because it's my throw away knife. But damn, I hate everything about this little piece of crap. Just riddled with holes on the edge. I'll eat glass before I buy another Shun. The money could be so much better spent with one of the vendors here.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 29, 2014)

Gravy Power said:


> Just re-sharpened mine tonight. I had totally forgot how many chips in had incurred. It get's used a lot because of it's size and i'm not worried about cutting dairy with it because it's my throw away knife. But damn, I hate everything about this little piece of crap. Just riddled with holes on the edge. I'll eat glass before I buy another Shun. The money could be so much better spent with one of the vendors here.



yeah its not too hard to find a knife of similar price but with better performance and grind. Although I do admit Shun Premiers have pretty decent grinds.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 2, 2014)

Cannot say this not a funny:rofl2: thread. Don't like the profiles on most Shuns, for the coin you can get better knives. The dishing of the VG-10 steel is overblown though. Chipping for the most part is because of abuse. Deburring, DB side stroke on the stone clean it up with newspaper or cardboard.

Craig is that picture of you running out of PBR beer?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 2, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Craig is that picture of you running out of PBR beer?



i dunno lately ive been drinking Busch.:headbang:


----------



## Jaspernowhere (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, such vitriol. I haven't used the taiyo, but one of my bosses uses a classic santoku and I do not enjoy sharpening it. That is all.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 4, 2014)

I see a lot of Shun's, Wusties, Henckles, etc...but I am also seeing a little big of stones and some random Japanese knives mixed in there


----------

